# Adobe Audition 3.0 Aufnahme im Multtittrack geht nicht



## Jasper187 (26. November 2007)

Hy. Folgender Massen. Habe audition 3.0 Und kann ohne Probleme im Bearbeiten Fenster aufnehmen. Aber, was mir viel wichtiger ist, ist im Multitrackfenster aufzunehmen und dass geht nicht. Der R Button ist einfach ausgegraut und ich kann ihn nicht betätigen und somitkeine Spur zur Aufnahme bereit schalten. Weiss jemand was zu tun ist ?

Vielen Dank für die hilfe


----------



## Jasper187 (26. November 2007)

Wunder bar hat sich von selbst erledigt. Geht plötzlich.


----------

